# Launched a website



## o hey tyler

Hello friends if TPF. While I don't really post here much anymore, I still have a number of friends here that I am not able to keep in touch with via social media. 

For those of you interested, I launched a website yesterday after a furious coding and design session with my developer and designer. I will be making some changes to my portfolio moving forward. Image wise, not design. 

It does not use flash, but works best in any browser other than IE.

Questions, comments, or suggestions welcome. Thank you.

www.tylerdrummphoto.com


----------



## mishele

Woot!! Great stuff, Tyler.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Derrel

LOVELY wedding samples you have! Nice, selective focus stuff, with a really distinctive visual "impression" on the shots, due to the long focal lengths, shallow depth of field, and very minimalist, spare compositions. Definitely NOT the same-same, cookie-cutter wedding coverage we see all too much of. Loads of visual style. A very rustic, "Maine" sort of appeal that looks really nice!


----------



## o hey tyler

Thank you Mish and Derrel. I'm very happy with how it turned out design and functionality wise.


----------



## sactown024

The last wedding albumb on the bottom is cut off for me, i can just barely see the top of the photo, maybe just me...


----------



## o hey tyler

sactown024 said:
			
		

> The last wedding albumb on the bottom is cut off for me, i can just barely see the top of the photo, maybe just me...



Thank you for letting me know. Could you share which browser and what your screen resolution is?


----------



## o hey tyler

This is how it's supposed to look...


----------



## Trever1t

Awesome man, I wish I had your organizational skilzz!


----------



## myko5

I really enjoyed navigating your website. It is simple, and very well executed. I had no trouble finding anything on your page that you had to offer. It also clearly displays and matches your personal style that you express in your photos. I did not notice it upon first clicking your link, but the photo of the foggy bridge at the top of the page the disappears as one scrolls down was a great touch. 

My only personal nit pick is that your site seems heavily geared towards wedding photography with a hint of commercial. However, in your about section you list yourself as a portrait and family photographer also. There are no samples of this work on your site. I am sure people looking for portraits would have a great idea of what to expect from your other work, but maybe add a portfolio section for this aspect of your work. 

Just my .02 but overall great work!


----------



## o hey tyler

myko5 said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed navigating your website. It is simple, and very well executed. I had no trouble finding anything on your page that you had to offer. It also clearly displays and matches your personal style that you express in your photos. I did not notice it upon first clicking your link, but the photo of the foggy bridge at the top of the page the disappears as one scrolls down was a great touch.
> 
> My only personal nit pick is that your site seems heavily geared towards wedding photography with a hint of commercial. However, in your about section you list yourself as a portrait and family photographer also. There are no samples of this work on your site. I am sure people looking for portraits would have a great idea of what to expect from your other work, but maybe add a portfolio section for this aspect of your work.
> 
> Just my .02 but overall great work!



Thank you for the kind words and thoughtful feedback. I am glad you mentioned the lack of family photos in my portfolio. I'm going to be adding those in the next few days. I have to re export images already saved for web at two separate sizes, so I just haven't got around to it yet. 

Cheers!


----------



## o hey tyler

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Thank you for letting me know. Could you share which browser and what your screen resolution is?



Pretty please!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Fantastic pics, and good to see you post up here too


----------



## Big Mike

Looks great.

I'm not sure that I really like the mechanics of the front page.  When it first loads, it just looks like your title/banner image is too large, but then as I scroll down I see that it's just the background and the 'content' moves up.  It sort of looks neat but it just feels really weird if you know what I mean.  FireFox 7.01


----------



## jwbryson1

Very good stuff as usual.


----------



## o hey tyler

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> 
> I'm not sure that I really like the mechanics of the front page.  When it first loads, it just looks like your title/banner image is too large, but then as I scroll down I see that it's just the background and the 'content' moves up.  It sort of looks neat but it just feels really weird if you know what I mean.  FireFox 7.01



Thank you Mike. The design choice was one that I really liked to have the content scroll up and cover the header image. I had seen something similar on another site and wanted to kind of modify the effect to make it personal. Right when you get to the bottom  of the image, the nav sticks and the logo in the middle of the nav changes. I appreciate your thoughts and perhaps I will experiment with alternatives once the site is built up a bit more with content.

Two wheel, and JW. Thank you for your thoughts. Cheers guys!


----------



## Mach0

Awesome !


----------



## The_Traveler

not loading for me in Firefox or Chrome - possibly down for edits


----------



## o hey tyler

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> not loading for me in Firefox or Chrome - possibly down for edits



Are there any odd characters at the beginning of the URL string? What kind of error are you getting?


----------



## camz

Love it Ty!! I just wish each blog posts were collapsible or had the option to compress. Very great images and edits!

Btw we're rebuilding ours as well hopefully launched by Q1.


----------



## The_Traveler

Didn't get any error just waiting.
On this try page loaded but some images didn't load on first try.
Looks nice but something is going on with the loading.


----------



## o hey tyler

camz said:
			
		

> Love it Ty!! I just wish each blog posts were collapsible or had the option to compress. Very great images and edits!
> 
> Btw we're rebuilding ours as well hopefully launched by Q1.



Could you elaborate or post up an example on compressing? I think I know, but I am not sure. I'm excited to see what you have in store for your new site!

Also Lew, I'm not sure what's going on... I've not got any word of load issues... Ill run some tests on it tonight. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## o hey tyler

So, I got around to adding some family portrait photos. Not a whole lot, I will be adding more... But I've got the portfolio section set up for it now, and a new blog post. 

Blog - Tyler Drumm Photography


----------



## tirediron

Very nice Tyler - one thought:  I find that referring to yourself in third person tends to make less of a personal connection with potential clients.


----------



## jamesbjenkins

Tyler, I'm really digging the feel of your site. The design totally matches the style of your images. Easy to navigate, everything 3 clicks or less...

Great job.


----------



## invisible

I agree about the design matching the style of your photos. I've also always really liked your logo, and it goes very, very well with the overall design of the site. If it were mine, I'd be happy.

(One minor thing that stood out for me was the photo of the boats by the pier in the front-page slideshow. I know the caption says that the image belongs with the other Sarah & Ryan photos, but to me it looks out of place on the front page  it feels like a travel photo that doesn't belong with the others. Maybe it's just me though.)


----------



## o hey tyler

John, I will be revising my about me. That's for sure. I generally can articulate myself pretty well, but writing about myself is very tough for me. I will have a third party more versed in verbal composition helping me out. I literally typed and published it in under 10 mins. 

Federico, thank you for your thoughts. The great thing about my slider is that If you click an image that's up on the screen on the slider, it will bring you to the blog post. I can understand where you're coming from, but I feel it entices the viewer.

James, thank you for the kind words. I appreciate it bud!


----------



## Ilovemycam

o hey tyler said:


> View attachment 24628
> 
> This is how it's supposed to look...



Thanks for posting the sample. I could not see any of it. Just the slide show pix. My computer must be too old. Great stuff....good luck.


----------



## o hey tyler

Ilovemycam said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the sample. I could not see any of it. Just the slide show pix. My computer must be too old. Great stuff....good luck.



How old is your computer? Operating system? Browser used?


----------



## Tee

Simple.  Contemporary.  Clean.  Those are the 3 things that attract me to a website.  Very well done, Tyler.  I like your Blog format.  There isn't all the archive stuff on the side but rather a next button.  For me, that's really appealing.


----------



## o hey tyler

Tee said:
			
		

> Simple.  Contemporary.  Clean.  Those are the 3 things that attract me to a website.  Very well done, Tyler.  I like your Blog format.  There isn't all the archive stuff on the side but rather a next button.  For me, that's really appealing.



Thanks Tee. I was torn as to if I wanted a sidebar, and decided against it. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## AceCo55

Will you be dropping the gmail email for your business and going with a email account associated with your web site ... for uniformity?

Really like the layout in the portfolio pages - interesting and varied.


----------



## o hey tyler

AceCo55 said:
			
		

> Will you be dropping the gmail email for your business and going with a email account associated with your web site ... for uniformity?
> 
> Really like the layout in the portfolio pages - interesting and varied.



I will be migrating to a domain based email, this week actually. So yes, uniformity will be there. 

Also, on the portfolio page... We used something called Jquery Masonry to smart stack the images regardless of size or orientation. I really like how that works.


----------



## sactown024

o hey tyler said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last wedding albumb on the bottom is cut off for me, i can just barely see the top of the photo, maybe just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me know. Could you share which browser and what your screen resolution is?
Click to expand...


its fixed but FYI I was using IE and 1980x1080


----------



## o hey tyler

sactown024 said:
			
		

> its fixed but FYI I was using IE and 1980x1080



Yes we did some browser testing in IE last night. It's too bad you use IE because I feel the experience is much better with a browser that is current with web standards. But at least IE users can view it now.


----------



## JAC526

People still use IE?


----------



## Tee

Tyler- I was gonna mention that your site reminded me of the short lived Sites project that VSCO was attempting to launch and I say this as a compliment.  VSCO had samples of what they were planning and it left many people salivating. Maybe they need to get in touch with your developer.


----------



## o hey tyler

Tee said:
			
		

> Tyler- I was gonna mention that your site reminded me of the short lived Sites project that VSCO was attempting to launch and I say this as a compliment.  VSCO had samples of what they were planning and it left many people salivating. Maybe they need to get in touch with your developer.



Thank you Tee! I am familiar with that project but was unaware it never launched. I use VSCO pretty regularly, and I also love the design of their site. Perhaps some development and design would help VSCO finish the project. 

And yeah, I guess people still do use Internet explorer. Maybe I'll ask the front end developer if she can set up a browser detect function and display a small window suggesting the use of a web standards browser. Look at how many have viewed it on IE so far...


----------



## JAC526

That is crazy.  I used to use Chrome but switched to Firefox because of all the damn DNS lookup failures with Chrome.


----------



## o hey tyler

JAC526 said:
			
		

> That is crazy.  I used to use Chrome but switched to Firefox because of all the damn DNS lookup failures with Chrome.



So I take it that it looked okay on the version of FF you are using?


----------



## JAC526

o hey tyler said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is crazy.  I used to use Chrome but switched to Firefox because of all the damn DNS lookup failures with Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it that it looked okay on the version of FF you are using?
Click to expand...


I'm sorry.  Yes it looked great on Firefox.  I think i'm at 1920x1084 or something like that.  Overall a really simple elegant website.

That's exactly the type of website I would want.


----------



## o hey tyler

JAC526 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.  Yes it looked great on Firefox.  I think i'm at 1920x1084 or something like that.  Overall a really simple elegant website.
> 
> That's exactly the type of website I would want.



Thank you, I am glad you like it and that it displays well!


----------



## JAC526

No problem man.  Keep up the good work.  Glad you came back.


----------



## sactown024

o hey tyler said:


> sactown024 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its fixed but FYI I was using IE and 1980x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we did some browser testing in IE last night. It's too bad you use IE because I feel the experience is much better with a browser that is current with web standards. But at least IE users can view it now.
Click to expand...


Yes I use IE at work, firefox doesnt work here well. When I go home I use safari on my MAC. But yeah I HATE IE


----------



## myko5

The addition of the portraiture gallery is great. But, I do have one suggestion for the layout of that particular page now that the gallery is added. All of your site seems centered and balanced. I feel like the wedding gallery seems less visually appealing being under the commercial gallery. Perhaps either centering it under the other two galleries, or maybe changing it to the three side by side as you did with "from the blog" section on the bottom of your homepage. 

Also, I would consider ordering these three galleries in the order of your main work. If your bread and butter is weddings, place that first. Then portraiture, followed by your commercial work that you are just starting to explore options in. As a consumer looking for a wedding photographer, I might take this page as your wedding photography being a little less serious to you then your commercial work which is placed first. In turn, I might look for someone who is a little more concentrated on just weddings. 

Once again, just my .02


----------



## myko5

Oh, and I really enjoy the fact that your blog is built into your site.:thumbup: Many photographers sites that I have viewed have their blog link open in another window, which I find very annoying.


----------



## o hey tyler

myko5 said:
			
		

> The addition of the portraiture gallery is great. But, I do have one suggestion for the layout of that particular page now that the gallery is added. All of your site seems centered and balanced. I feel like the wedding gallery seems less visually appealing being under the commercial gallery. Perhaps either centering it under the other two galleries, or maybe changing it to the three side by side as you did with "from the blog" section on the bottom of your homepage.
> 
> Also, I would consider ordering these three galleries in the order of your main work. If your bread and butter is weddings, place that first. Then portraiture, followed by your commercial work that you are just starting to explore options in. As a consumer looking for a wedding photographer, I might take this page as your wedding photography being a little less serious to you then your commercial work which is placed first. In turn, I might look for someone who is a little more concentrated on just weddings.
> 
> Once again, just my .02



Truth be told, when I added the family gallery, it pushed the other ones around. Not sure why, maybe it's alphabetical. I'll have to check out what's going on and why. I don't like that weddings aren't first either.


----------



## JSER

Why is it a large page with most of the subject just on the left, also it appears that none of the links work, IE9 ?


----------



## o hey tyler

JSER said:
			
		

> Why is it a large page with most of the subject just on the left, also it appears that none of the links work, IE9 ?



The short answer is that it's because IE is the worst browser ever created and literally no one should use it unless they have to. 

Can you post a screenshot of your issue? Edit: nvm I see them now


----------



## IByte

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Hello friends if TPF. While I don't really post here much anymore, I still have a number of friends here that I am not able to keep in touch with via social media.
> 
> For those of you interested, I launched a website yesterday after a furious coding and design session with my developer and designer. I will be making some changes to my portfolio moving forward. Image wise, not design.
> 
> It does not use flash, but works best in any browser other than IE.
> 
> Questions, comments, or suggestions welcome. Thank you.
> 
> www.tylerdrummphoto.com



Website looking good Tyler, .....! IE is almost bad as the OS itself.


----------



## IByte

JAC526 said:
			
		

> That is crazy.  I used to use Chrome but switched to Firefox because of all the damn DNS lookup failures with Chrome.



Firefox is beginning to have too much bloat ware Chrome ftw!


----------



## o hey tyler

Thanks ibyte. I totally agree with you in the IE front. Wish the browser just plain didn't exist.


----------



## JAC526

IByte said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is crazy.  I used to use Chrome but switched to Firefox because of all the damn DNS lookup failures with Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is beginning to have too much bloat ware Chrome ftw!
Click to expand...


I got so many DNS lookup failures on chrome that I just gave up.  So tired of clearing my cache.  Chrome got to the point of being unusable b/c of that.


----------



## o hey tyler

Made a few changes... Made a small box pop up (very unobtrusively) to suggest that IE users switch to a browser that's got web standards beyond the internet of 2003. Also changed the blog post header text to something a bit more fun.


----------



## Derrel

A few months back I read a piece that said Internet Exploiter is STILL one of the most widely-deployed browsers, due to so,so,so many antiquated office machines which managers and IT departments have just...let...stagnate...as a way to keep workers OFF THE WEB, and busy doing WORK...on new,efficient clients like decent e-mail software, inventory programs, and other true productivity-based applications!!! So, yeah, Internet Exploiter...still in there...ruining the web experience for literally MILLIONS of people all across the workplace...I cannot recall the deployment figures for IE, but I THOUGHT it said that IE 6 (yeah!!! that's OLD and wayyyyy out of date!) was one of the most widely-deployed of the IE versions...


----------



## PhotoTish

Just had a look at your website Tyler.  I missed this thread first time round but hopefully it is not too late to leave some feedback.  I think your website/photographs look great :thumbup:


----------

